# she is over due



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

my bitch was due 63 days on the 14th, she was only mated once as her and the stud wouldnt mate again a couple of days later. she was mated on the 12th oct, she was 12 days into her season. we have had maybe half an hour of panting from her the past couple of days but nothing else. i have taken her temp afew times but this hasnt been regular as she isnt keen on it an i dont want to stress her out. she is still eating on an off and has small bursts of energy but she spends almost all of the time asleep.

how long would you leave her before taking her to a vet? and how long can she safely go without intervention? iv never had a bitch go over before so im worrying like mad


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

if youre not an experienced breeder i personally would get her to the vet to get her checked over to make sure everything is fine and the puppies are presenting properly....how old is she?


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

she is 2 years old.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

husky said:


> she is 2 years old.


aw shes very young for a sibe i really hope it all goes well for her.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Did your vet confirm that she is pregnant?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

The length of gestation is 63 days.... this is counting from ovulation, not from mating, so its very likely that she isn't overdue (remember sperm can live up to a week inside a bitch).... very rarely do they go past 63 days post ovulation.

HOWEVER, going over is very serious, much more than going early. I would have her at the vets just to be on the safe side.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

right, i was at my vets today with one of my other dogs who was booked in for xrays, i had a word with her about about this bitch being overdue an she has asked to see her tomorrow if she hadnt had the pups by then and they wont let dogs go more than 5 days over without opting for an elective c-section. does that sound right to you?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

I would go with what tanya said..she's the midwife of the forum.

The vet is more than likely worried. 

One of my friends bred a litter, the bitch had 3 pups and still hadnt come out of labour 3 days later...I managed to talk them into taking her in to a vet. By that time she was very sick, she had 2 dead pups inside her and had to have her nuetered...well she had blood poisening.

Not to scare you but you can see why a vet would be itching to get the pups out by now.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

her temp now is 37.1c last night it was 37.9c but i have seen it down at 37.2 before now


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2010)

How is she in herself? Has she started acting ready yet?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

husky said:


> right, i was at my vets today with one of my other dogs who was booked in for xrays, i had a word with her about about this bitch being overdue an she has asked to see her tomorrow if she hadnt had the pups by then and they wont let dogs go more than 5 days over without opting for an elective c-section. does that sound right to you?


Personally, my vet won't let them go past 64 days (POST OVULATION) without interferring, but as you don't know when ovulation is, it is basically a guessing game.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

all she has done is sleep, sleep an sleep some more, she is still nibbling at her food but hasnt eaten that much over the past couple of weeks anyway. although she goes mad an giddy if the treats come out. we have had a couple of 10 minute panting sessions over the past 3-4 days, and 3 days ago she had a small amount of stringy mucus, she still has some mucus now but it is not stringy, it is a pale white colour with no smell.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

This from memory so Tanya please correct me if im wrong but should labour follow in the next 24hrs once the temp goes down? If so my friend had a sibe years ago now, she knew her exact dates, temp went down and nothing happened at all labour wise, because she knew the pups were due and the temp had also gone down she took her in to the vets straight away and she had think its called uterine inertia and without a cesar mum and pups would have died. This was a sibe too. Is this the mums first litter?


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Are you still seeing, feeling movement from the pups? At least the vet is going to see her tomorrow...hoping you get a safe delivery either overnight or tomorrow


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> This from memory so Tanya please correct me if im wrong but should labour follow in the next 24hrs once the temp goes down? If so my friend had a sibe years ago now, she knew her exact dates, temp went down and nothing happened at all labour wise, because she knew the pups were due and the temp had also gone down she took her in to the vets straight away and she had think its called uterine inertia and without a cesar mum and pups would have died. This was a sibe too. Is this the mums first litter?


Yes thats correct. When the temperature drop occurs is when the cervix opens. There are 2 types of inertia, Primary and Secondary.

Primary Inertia is caused by a lack of hormone production (lack of Oxytocin production). Therefore Primary Inertia is the type of inertia that more commonly happens in small litters and singleton puppies. In addition to the oxytocin, the uterus needs calcium ions (charged calcium particles) to contract effectively. Bitches with Primary Inertia normally require a C- Section as Oxytocin or calcium should NOT be given to a bitch to stimulate contractions until the cervix is fully dilated (open). The only way you can be sure the cervix is fully open is when one puppy has been delivered.

Primary Inertia can also occur in very large litters, where the uterus is so stretched that it cannot contract correctly.

Secondary Inertia is usually caused by fatigue of the bitch as usually happens mid- end of labour. It may be that a boost of energy will help her continue with the labour. If contractions start to steady off as labour continues, but you are convinced there is more puppies or placentas within the bitch, a boost of energy may help. For a quick strong boost I use a finger full of glucose syrup and rub it on the bitches gums. For a slower, but more continuous energy supply of energy, mix 1 tablespoon glucose syrup with 2 pint of room temperature water and offer to the bitch as she wishes.

If nothing happpens within 30 mins of you trying the energy boost method, or if the bitch is beginning to get stressed then a call to the vet is necessary. It may mean that the bitch may require a shot of calcium or oxytocin to get things moving.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Are you still seeing, feeling movement from the pups? At least the vet is going to see her tomorrow...hoping you get a safe delivery either overnight or tomorrow


yes the pups are still all moving around and kicking away


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Is this her first litter? If it is then of course you wont know whats normal for her, but if its not her first I just thought maybe that would give you some indication from last time.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

it is her first litter, i have spoken to the stud dog owner an she has said that 2 of her girls always whelp on day 68 and only one of them whelps on day 63 so this has reasured me a little. her temp is still at 37.1


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

her temp is back up at 37.7 now and we have had a little bit of panting


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Good luck, I know it's very scary maya had hers on day 61 but my freind's danes had her pups 64, we were all panicking like hell :lol:

It's scary, good luck and hopefully she'll have pups soon.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

we have had some panting and a little bit of digging in her crate, but then she settles down again, im going to see if i can get a little bit of kip on the sofa now so that i am wide awake later if anything happens


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi,hows things this morning?


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

she is panting alot most of the time now and is getting slightly restless and has done a small amount of digging, she has now settled down in her crate again atm


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Good luck, I understand you must be worried and hope things start moving forward soon. In my opinion the waiting and worrying is worse then the whelping itself!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sounds like things are on the move. I think late this evening early morning:thumbup: good luck


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

She just wants to keep you waiting lol! i hope all goes well when she startsxx


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

the pups have moved position, there is now a hole in her tummy where there was a pup laid kicking yesterday


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

It, seems to be moving along now, Do you know how many pups she likely to be having, did you have a scan done? Hopefully it wont be much longer then you can breath a sigh of relief once they are all delivered.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

no she wasnt scanned as by the time she was 4 weeks she was already showing and the vet palpated her to confirm she was pregnant, i dont feel scans are acurate with confirming numbers.

i have just spoke to my vet again and she is going to the vets in half hour just to be checked over, maybe the trip in the car will start things going


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

back from the vets, it was the quickest visit ever, got her out of the car walked her in the vets an she had a poop in the waiting room, then instantly started shacking and panting, vet sent me straight home before the pups arived there an then lol looks like the drive there started her off :thumbup:


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Any more pups yet? hows she doing?


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

no pups yet but doesnt look like we will be far off now :thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Moral to story...to induce doggi labour take your dog to poo in vets waiting room

Just kidding...glad she`s got going...can`t wait to hear all about ur pups :thumbup:


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

oh best of luck to you and your girlie 

what is her name?

I bet you wont be sleeping tonight


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

her name is ice, she is shaking none stop now an keeps crying alot so hopefully not long now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its making me nervous reading it. Dont know how your coping. Is this your 1st litter? If it is then I deffinately dont know how your coping,think I would need sedating :lol:


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

its the first litter from my own dogs but i have seen a couple of litters born in the past, i think (hope) she is waiting for the kids to go to bed


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Good luck x

do you have snow where you are? if you do make sure the cars all ready incase you have to rush the vets x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any news yet?? seems to be taking forever!!


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Good luck. Its sounds close. when my bitch got to this stage she liked to rip up old towels it seemed to help her cope with the pain. Fingers crossed for a safe delivery:thumbup:


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

nothing yet  we dont have any snow at all  we have tones and tones of unused news papers for her to shread.


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Amazing the effects a vet can have lol!!
Think you will be in for a long night,best wishes for the pups arriving (ill say that now,as i usually miss them all!) and i hope all goes well.x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

how long does it normally take??? the wait is killing me here!!! any news??


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

just caught up on the thread...keep us posted much excited!! and sibe puppys....<3 xxx


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

number 1 is a girl :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww lovely  You KC registering them? =] Keep going


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

yes they will be registered  no more yet


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Good luck with the rest of the litter


Don't forget photos are a must when it is all over and you have recovered.:thumbup:


When Tegan had her first litter not a lot was happening we phoned the vet he said to take her in but the car journey would possibly start her off. We never even got to the car just the threat of going to the vets was enough the first pup was born within 5 minutes of me putting the phone down


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

congratz on ur first girl:thumbup:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

How exciting ! whats happening the suspense is killing me?


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

second girl :thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

girls rule lol...congratz again

you do realise you have us all hanging here hehe


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

hey claire any news on your mating / pregnancy ?


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

awww congratulations to you and Ice on your two little girls! Best of luck with the rest  xxx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh its all happening over here.. congrats on the girls x


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> hey claire any news on your mating / pregnancy ?


Its looking promising...she is more cuddly with me & ratty with my boy dogs. Also hoarding items in her bed to guard. She getting scanned xmas eve so fingers crossed we`ll see pups


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

claire & the gang said:


> Its looking promising...she is more cuddly with me & ratty with my boy dogs. Also hoarding items in her bed to guard. She getting scanned xmas eve so fingers crossed we`ll see pups


def sounds like she is pregnant. I really hope its good news for you what a great xmas present that will be. keep me posted on that x:thumbup:


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

girl number 3 :thumbup:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

come on the girls !!!! congratulations xxxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Thast's great news! You need a boy next  Hope Mum is doing well, and please, share some photos when you can!


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

and girl number 4 :lol:


----------



## mummyxofx2 (Jun 12, 2010)

haha sounds like my bitch when she had her babys 7 girls 1 boy hehe good luck hun and cannot wait to see pictures


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Ah bless I know how she feels I have got 4 daughters too. Are there anymore in there?


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

think there is still a couple more at least


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Sounds like shes doing a fab job :thumbup:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations:thumbup: she may have a rest halfway through my girl had a 3 hour break after pup 5 then went on to have 3 more.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Congrats on the pups so far, can hardly wait for piccies


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

girl 5 and 6 both came together :thumbup:


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

anyone still up?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Yep what was the final tallly? all girls? Congrats hope mummy and pups are good x


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

6 girls so far but still going, just had a little prob with one of the pups, the last one born, her cord keeps bleeding, i'll pinch it till it stops then put her back with mum but as soon as mum licks her it starts bleeding again, the cord isnt short, any ideas?


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Sorry im not well up on all this just didnt want to read and run..
Is there a 24 hour vet you could ring? x


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

have you got any cotton you can tie around it?
well done mummy!!c 6 pups!! what colours!!!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Phew thank god someones around lol


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

it has stopped now, number 7 is taking its time


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

oh an they are black an white an grey an white


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ooh how lovely, cant wait for piccys, sending hugs to mum x


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

an we have a boy :thumbup: born in the back garden


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Congratulations on the babies. :thumbup::thumbup:


Has she finished now or do you think there still more to come?

Our first litter was 7 girls and 1 boy


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

bimey in the garden!! maybe she thought she needed a poop!! i know my first time girls do!!! :lol:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ha, so the final tally is 7 girls and 1 boy  Anymore coming you think??


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

Congratz :thumbup:

We all need pics as evidence of pups lol

Hope your all doing well this morning


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations:thumbup: I hope they are all doing ok


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Congrats 

what a lot of little girlies! Hope you don't have many people wanting a boy pup, you might have a fight on your hands lol


----------



## Oenoke (Oct 17, 2009)

Congratulations, can't wait to see pics!!!


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh congrats!!!

In the garden? oops!!

Well done!!


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

I told you id miss it lol!!
Congratulations to you!! and well done mommy dog.I hope all is going well today and youve managed to get a bit of a rest


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations on the safe delivery of the pups, Hope mum and pups are continuing to do well.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

6 girls 1 boy was the final count :thumbup: all are doing very well, the last one born was takig a long time to come, ice had been pushing on an off for afew hours an i was just about ready to ring the vet, but i thought i would take her for a walk round the garden first to see if i could get things moving, well they moved allright lol i had only got to the bottom of the steps onto the back garden when she pushed him out. he is the smallest of them all by quite a bit so im in to minds wether to top him up?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I wouldn't top him up, but I'd make sure he got plenty of mums milk.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

any pics yet i love siberian huskies


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

If you can put him on the back teats as the most milk. Let one of the bigger pups suckle on it first to get the milk to flow then swap them over and put the little one on.


----------



## Sophiekins (Oct 20, 2009)

Congratulations


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

here is a couple of quick pics iv just taken


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Congratulations, they are so beautiful!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Ohh they are sooo cute.. Congratulations :thumbup:


----------



## claire & the gang (Nov 18, 2010)

they are beautiful pups :thumbup:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

They are adorable!!! Love the cute lil collars too


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

They are so cute, look like chunky little devils too.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Awe sweet babies - kisses to mum. xxx


----------



## Bearpaw (Dec 10, 2009)

Oh arent they lovely!! they look nice big pups too.Well done you x


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well done to Ice.. And aren't they such cuties.. LOL while they aren't into everything.. hehhe


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ill be over in 8 weeks................just need your address and a time your be out haha   stunning!!! want them all!!


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

is it normal for a couple of pups to loose weight in the first couple of days?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yes, after the initial weigh in a t birth, the following 24 hours they normally lose weight, then the put it on again.


----------



## husky (Nov 29, 2010)

oh brill, i have 5 that have gained an 2 that have lost, the smallest one has put on the most of the weight :thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Just caught up with you thread, Congratulations, the pups are lovely, look quite big pups. One of our girls had 6 girls and 1 boy, he was very henpecked LOL


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

lovely pups, please dont take this the wrong way but rescues are full to bursting with unwanted sibes so if youre not already planning to do it please do a strong contract to protect them and obviously vet potential new owners thoroughly...i would also endorse their registrations.


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Congrats LOTS of piccys of these growing up PLEASEEEEEE :thumbup:


----------

